# The Supernatural Mystery of the Covenant of Faith (Francis Robert’s)



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Nov 25, 2020)

3. The Covenant of Faith is a Supernatural Mysterie. There are mysteries in the Creatures in Heaven and Earth, which Natural understanding may discover and comprehend. And there are mysteries in God the Creatorand Governour of all in Heaven and Earth, viz. his invisible Godhead, Power, wisdom, with other Attributes, &c. Which Angels and men by meer Natural light may find out and wade into. But this mysterie of the Covenant of Faith, viz. That Sinners in state of Death should be Restored to righteousness and Life; And that by a Surety, to whom their sins should be impu∣ted, and on whom their Death should be inflicted; And this Surety Jesus Christ, God-man descending from the fathers bosom, who knew no sin, deserved no Death; That as sinners sins are imputed to, and their Death inflicted on Christ: So Christs Righteousness through Faith, should be imputed to, and his life bestowed upon Sinners; And that all this should be Revealed in a Covenant of Faith of meer Grace when the broken Covenant of works knew no place for lapsed Sinners Recovery; This mysterie, I say, is wholly Supernatural.

No Natural light of Reason and understanding of men and Angels could have devised or imagined such a Recoveryof Sinners as this, from Sin and Death, to righteousness and life; Such a Recoverer as this, Jesus Christ God-man in Person, reconciling God and man by his Office; And such a Covenant as this betwixt God and man revealing this Recovery: had not God infinitely wise pleased, as to Devise, so to disclose and reveal these mysteries unto us.

This is not the wisdom of this world, but the wisdom of God in a Mysterie, even the hidden wis∣dom which God ordained before the world unto our Glory. Which none of the Princes of this world knew: for had they known it, they would not have crucified the Lord of Glory. But as it is written, Eye hath not seen, nor ear heard, neither have entred into the heart of man, the things which God hath prepared for them that love him. But God hath revealed them unto us by his Spirit. And by this Divine Revelation we become able to comprehend with all Saints, what is the breadth, and length, and depth, and heighth: And to know the love of Christ, which passeth Knowledge, that we may be filled with all the fulness of God.


_Mysterium & medulla Bibliorum the mysterie and marrow of the Bible, viz. God's covenant with man in the first Adam before the fall, and in the last Adam, Iesvs Christ, after the fall, from the beginning to the end of the world : unfolded & illustrated in positive aphorisms & their explanation ... / by Francis Roberts._
Roberts, Francis, 1609-1675.
London: Printed by R.W. for George Calvert, 1657.


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Nov 25, 2020)

Another jewel from this fantastic work:

III. HEnce, Jesus Christ is the very Marrow and Kernel of the Covenant of Faith. This Covenant is as a Ce∣lestial Orb; and Christ is as the radiant Sun in this Orb. This Covenant is a blessed Circle and Circumference of Grace: and Christ the ve∣ry Center of this Circle. This Covenant is as a Golden Cabinet: Christ as the most precious Diamond or Iewel in this Cabinet: and all other the rich treasures of Righteousness, life, &c. therein, as the appen∣dants, ornaments and Garnish of this Jewel. Amongst them Christ stands as once the Tree of life among the Trees in the midst of Eden. How can we cast our eyes upon this Covenant, which is so full of Christ, and not observe therein much of Christ? Did the wise men so rejoyce with exceeding great joy, when they Saw the star that con∣ducted them to Christ on Earth? How much more should Christians rejoyce when they look into this Covenant which conducts them to the same Christ, not only as heretofore on Earth, but as now also in Heaven! The Angel after Christs Resurrection said of his Sepulcher, He is not here, behold the place where they laid him. But of this Covenant we may say Christ is here, Come see the place where the Lord lies. For, 1. Christ is the ancient, yea the eternal foundation of this Covenant. 2. Christ is chief party to this Covenant with God. 3. Christ is the only Mediator of this Covenant. 4. Christ is the precious Mattter of this Covenant. Come and See.


----------

